# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  Unlock 4.3.3 iPhone 4 3GS Ultrasn0w 1.2.3

## Shamseldeen Victory

Unlock 4.3.3 iPhone 4 3GS Ultrasn0w 1.2.3 
Phone dev-team has released new version of ultrasn0w, they released *ultrasn0w 1.2.3* to *unlock iPhone 4* and *iPhone 3GS* on* iOS 4.3.3* on old basebands. check out all supported basebands on *ultrasn0w 1.2.3* after the jump   *Supported basebands:*
01.59.00 / 04.26.08 / 05.11.07 / 05.12.01 / 05.13.04 / 06.15.00  *Unsupported basebands :*
02.10.04 / 03.10.01 / 04.10.01 / 05.14.02 / 05.15.04 / 05.16.02

----------

